# Darby almost 6k cfs



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Just bored trying to pass out and thought i would.check the flows around town. At some point this week it almost hit 6 k, that's an enormously high volume of water for that creek! Cant water to see how that moved some.things around. That's all... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hopefully the fish moved back to my spots lol.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

You're just looking for reasons to justify pedaling that baby seal you just bought around some farm pond this weekend...I, however, will be paddling...not sure what flow, but something.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've never kayak fished any rivers, yet, but would like to try the Darby.  I've heard good things about this river, from Bubbagon, at the Dayton Airport Sportsman Show. I just don't know where to start or what section to try.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Shhhhhh.... 
You just get your butt and your boat over this way and we'll figure out where to drop in...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I see they just turned off the fawcet up in Delaware. I was waiting for that. The water probably will probably be pretty muddy through the weekend, though.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Think bubba's in big trouble...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Drove over river at 23&315, very high and muddy, would be fun float trip down a hair, we could do fifteen miles in no time

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Man, that weekend forecast (which already sucked) got way worse:


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Let's face it, the remainder of the month's forcast sucks too.  I certainly hope things improve for the month of April.  I don't care for kayak fishing in a polar bear suit.

Bowhunter57


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Two weeks Sat calling for 66 degrees

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

If that happenes and waters aren't blown out i just might happen to get sick..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

deleted


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

64 that sat and 68 Sunday the 31st. My big thing is I just want consistent temps this spring, let the water warm up so when it does get warm enough to go out, the fish might be more active. We do need a few massive floods to rearrange the scour the river bed, makes the rivers healthy.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah, this spring, overall, is probably less screwed up than the last two, given that 2011 was the wettest and 2012 was the warmest. Sure is tough not to grumble about it though when the high for the first day of spring is forecast about 20 degrees below normal.

We have had some pretty decent peak flow events this winter:


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I am really excited to see where a lot of the trees ended up this year. We had some really strong wind storms late last year during through drought that never got moved. If 10-6 k spikes aren't enough to change things up not sure what is! Looks like we might have 1 or 2 more before things settle down.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

6K down that flow ought to move some things for sure, I'm excited to find out. I've only got a handful of miles left before I've seen them all. Once I do, I have plans to float it's entirety in one shuttle. I've been spending a lot of time out that way this last year, in case you're all wondering where I've been


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Rybo said:


> 6K down that flow ought to move some things for sure, I'm excited to find out. I've only got a handful of miles left before I've seen them all. Once I do, I have plans to float it's entirety in one shuttle. I've been spending a lot of time out that way this last year, in case you're all wondering where I've been


Yeah, I spied your car there last year if your remember. So, what are you talking about? Plain City to the mouth? I used to fish up in Milford Center back in the day. It's pretty skinny up there.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

where is the DARBY at ???


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Google maps will give you a map. ODNR will give you this: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/streams/tabid/2409/default.aspx


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Rybo said:


> Once I do, I have plans to float it's entirety in one shuttle. I've been spending a lot of time out that way this last year, in case you're all wondering where I've been


You are a brave soul, and if you are going to give it a run you better do it before June hits. I did a 7 mile float 2 years ago north of 40 and it was down right painful. A lot of long long .... long stretches with not much flow. Good luck on your adventures my friend, stop by the Gander some time


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Right now would work rybo, at current levels you could compete the entire trip in one day, no portages at this level, lol.

Anytime you going out give one of us a ring, we usually have plans somewhere

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Someone posted a picture up around Plain City a couple of years ago, maybe last year, where it was grass from bank to bank.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Rybo said:


> , in case you're all wondering where I've been


Rybo? Strange name. I have a buddy named Rybo that used to go fishing with us every so often.
Cool dude. You should meet him.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

But that guy drives worse than I do, thinks he's a rally racer

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Bubbagon said:


> Rybo? Strange name. I have a buddy named Rybo that used to go fishing with us every so often.
> Cool dude. You should meet him.


All these people fishing the darby, they probably will see each other there one day....


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, no shiznit. Someone can feel free to change the thread title....


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> Yeah, no shiznit. Someone can feel free to change the thread title....


I'm pretty much ready to throw in the towel on that fight...thinking it's a losing battle. Especially with all of the newer members who are so eager to "help out." Check out the direction this thread is going: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=224636

Maybe time and energy would be better spent teaching the gospel of CPR.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Bring on the Bucketeers!


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

streamstalker said:


> I'm pretty much ready to throw in the towel on that fight...thinking it's a losing battle. Especially with all of the newer members who are so eager to "help out." Check out the direction this thread is going: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=224636
> 
> Maybe time and energy would be better spent teaching the gospel of CPR.


OUCH! I hate when that happens.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

And people wonder why we don't name rivers. All the info you need to find a place to fish, Google maps should be your best friend, not where you read how good it was the other day on forums, unless it's below a dam, you know those fish never see a bait.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

And Brock, all by myself I used Google maps to find several good looking spots on the river we talked about hitting while I was driving to Toledo. When it warms up a bit I plan on scouting on my motorcycle. (This is how you find new spots, legwork) maybe when it warms up a bit we can float a longer than normal trip to see what the"flow" holds. If your favorite place gets mentioned here I'll quit ogf, lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Dude, I'm home all day everyday lol. I told you to swing by and we would take a gander at some spots. I'll drive even.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the maps. To far to drive with these gas prices.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Stuhly said:


> Thanks for the maps. To far to drive with these gas prices.


Yeah, I hear that fishery has crashed the past few years anyway. 

Don't thank me, your tax dollars and license fees paid for the maps. It's a great resource. There is a sticky at the top of this page with that web site for all of the Ohio flows with mapped access points.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Lets start talking about the government and how crappy they are, and man I wish I could keep my guns the government cant take them from me! Its my right. What does everyone think about Obama? How is everyone doing with the policies he is putting in place this term. 

GO PAY LAKES! Enough said on that. 

I also think we should be able to bow fish any type of fish. If it isnt smart enough to move, then it should be dead. Would also make spawning season more fun. Agreed? 

Puppy bashing and seal pup knocking should also be something else the the State should look at. Yes i know we dont have seals, but with global warming here, we are all going to be under water, and then Ohio is going to be prime seal hunting. 

Also whats up with NK ? They only want to become friends, I think we should do what ever they demand, and try to become good friend with them. Agreed? 

Did I hit everything?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Any of you Columbus area folks want to talk smallies this evening TOSA will be meeting up at Mad River Outfitters at 8pm. Just a friendly FYI.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

USMC_Galloway said:


> GO PAY LAKES! Enough said on that.


Just Awful. I can understand puppy bashing but paylakes.....come on. Lol. I'm a multispecies angler, who fancies the tug of a big cat everynow and then......so thats a pretty low blow.

If thats your true stance i might be able to help you with your boredom...atleast for a couple posts. Might even be able to keep it somewhat professional. Lol. 

I have heard some people argue that catfish just eat their precious largemouth, smallmouth, or whatever they like to fish for. Therefore they support the overharvest and removal of cats. These are the same people that throw carp up on the bank and leave them....but thats another discussion.

This is an ignorant argument becuase its a part of the nature of the river. Big fish eat little fish....simply put. The thinning out of the small fish allow more food for the remaining fish. Without predators the population would become too large and the average size of the fish would fall.

Theres no better management than a hungry flathead cat. Lol.

I could go on and on, but this might fuel a few more posts.




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

SeanStone said:


> I could go on and on, but this might fuel a few more posts.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I was just posting all the topics that normally get a thread locked, and or deleted. 

On a side note I may make that meeting tonight, class does not seem very appealing tonight.


----------

